# HP Notebook bootet nicht vom USB-Stick



## Sonic51 (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe leute.

Ich habe das Problem, dass mein HP Notebook nicht bootet. Das genaue Problem lässt sich wie folgt beschreiben:
Ich habe mit bootfähigem Win7 vom USB-Stick die eingebaute HDD über "diskpart" die Platte vom GPT-Partitionsstatus "befreit" um von Win8 auf Win7 umstellen zu können.
Davor zeigte er mir bei der Win7-Installation, dass das Installieren nicht möglich sein, da die Festplatte dem GPT-Formationsstil entspricht.
Also wie gesagt, es liegt nicht an den beiden Sticks, da er ja zuvor von denen gebootet hat.
Jetzt jedoch Bootet er nicht vom USB-Stick, auf dem das Win7 zur Installation drauf ist. Was jedoch vorher geklappt hat.
Drücke ich jetzt beim Hochfahren F9, wenn der Install-Stick drin ist, startet er immer neu oder hängt sich auf.
Bei dem Boot-Stick fährt er Problemlos hoch, erkennt jedoch den anderen Stick nicht. An meinem PC werden beide USB-Sticks problemlos angezeigt.
Ich habe schon mehrere Foren durchforstet und alles ausprobiert, bzw weiß, dass alle Lösungswege für mich auszuschließen sind.
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen? Ich muss das Teil heute noch hinbekommen.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Januar 2014)

Hast du das Bootmenü entsprechend angepasst sodass das Notebook vom Stick startet?


----------



## Sonic51 (27. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, habe alles mögliche schon ausprobiert gehabt.
Nachdem ich dann noch mal einen zweiten Stick mit bootfähigem Win-7-Setup angefertigt habe, hat das ganze dann endlich funktioniert.
Da vermute ich jetzt einfach mal, dass es dann an dem Stick lag. 
Jedoch habe ich nicht verstanden, warum er das installierte Win7 nicht mehr vom Stick gebootet hatte, was er ja vor dem Formatieren der Platte gemacht hat.
Naja, nach mehreren Stunden und verlorenen Nerven hat es nun endlich geklappt. 
Windows 7 ist auf dem HP Laptop installiert. Das nächste Problem sind jetzt die Treiber, da diese auf der HP-Homepage bei dem Gerät NUR für Win 8.1 verfügbar sind.
Auch nachdem ich mit denen vom HP-Support telefoniert habe, wurde mir gesagt, dass die Treiber bei HP für dieses Gerät ausschließlich für Win 8 zu haben sind.
Jedoch habe ich dann über die Hardware ID einen passenden Treiber für den Ethernet-Controller genannt bekommen, den ich dann runterladen konnte.
Jetzt lade ich erst mal alle Updates von Windows runter und gucke mal, welche Treiber dann noch extra runtergeladen werden müssen.

Der Auslieferungszustand von solchen Teilen ist ja nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen...


----------

